# Stretchs......



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Have these and was wondering about any tricks/Tips that people may have to maximize their performance. Take off the "Belly Treble"? Shave lip? etc

Rapala

Yo Zuri

Manns


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

ive heard of putting single j hooks on them instead. i have a few with 8/0 j's on them but havent ran them yet due to this awesome weather. and finding the 5/0 and 6/0 replacement trebles for the stretch 30s isnt easy either


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've spent a lot of time working with all of the Stretches. I use the bubble gum color Stretch for shallow water trolling for Tarpon, the 25 for Grouper out to about 20', the 30 out to about 40 and the 50 out to 70 or so.

I have a ton of replacement hooks and 150# test split rings if anybody needs them. I advertised them on the Tackle for Sale forum a while back with no success. I also have a ton of 7/0 VMC Southern Tuna style singles. 6/0 VMC trebels and the 7/0 VMC singles are .25 each. The 150# split rings are .10 each. I also have a bunch of stainless steel split shank 2/0 Mustad double hooks for .35 each.

I refinish a lot of Stretches. I use JB-Weld to fill in gouges and holes, prime with plastic primer, spray with fluorescent colors, top coat with 2-part Epoxy then sprinkle with holographic glitter.

IfI have a Stretch that wanders then pops up, I can cure that about 99% of the time. I often tune them to track a tiny bit port or stbd for spread then mark the top of the lure with p or s. 

If you have a Stretch with the stock # LN or is called "Noisy", that is my invention. I had the pres. of Mann's Bait Company on my boat and proved that my Stretches out fished their favorites by a huge margin. They immediately went back to Eufaula and started making the Stretch Loud and Noisy. The first colors produced were Red Head/pearl body and Chartreuse belly, orange back, still my 2 favorite lures down here in our brown water.

I'll try to find a photo of the trip where I showed them my lure worked better then theirs.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I removed the rear treble when Kingfish were around unless my party wanted to catch them. I really don't want Kingfish when I am Grouper fishing. More than 90% of the Grouper are caught on the front treble. Removing the rear treble makes releasing small fish easier and makes unhooking all fish safer for me.

I sometimes add a "Grouper Fly" in front of the Stretch and get lots of doubles. I sometimes put a short leader on the rear ring and use a Triggerfish bug. Spanish mackerel and BSB can be a pain in the butt, though.

I almost always have a short leader and fly on the rear of the S-50. It catches lots of Grouper that may be intimidated by the S-50.

Upsizing belly hooks one size sometimes helps tame wild lures. A split ring around the shank of the trebel sometimes helps too.

When I change out to the 7/0 VMC single, I put it on a swivel. This really helps holding Wahoo and Dolphin.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Capt Ken !!!!!


----------

